# batteries bike lights at the Tijuana airport?



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Interjet says they do not allow lithium batteries. Does this mean I can only fly with my 10 year old AA lights? Or, can I just leave a modern light on the bars and have it still be there when I arrive in Guatemala.

In Tijuana they want battery powered items in your checked bag, with batteries removed and in a clear plastic bag. My Light in Motion and my Cygo lights do not have removable batteries. I have a Fenix head lamp with a removable lithium battery, will that work on the plane? 

My old AA lights make just about enough light to find the sidewalk, they do not make enough light to see hazards in the jungles of Guatemala.


----------



## endo_alley (May 28, 2013)

chrisx said:


> Interjet says they do not allow lithium batteries. Does this mean I can only fly with my 10 year old AA lights? Or, can I just leave a modern light on the bars and have it still be there when I arrive in Guatemala.
> 
> In Tijuana they want battery powered items in your checked bag, with batteries removed and in a clear plastic bag. My Light in Motion and my Cygo lights do not have removable batteries. I have a Fenix head lamp with a removable lithium battery, will that work on the plane?
> 
> My old AA lights make just about enough light to find the sidewalk, they do not make enough light to see hazards in the jungles of Guatemala.


Maybe ship the batteries separately.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

IATA doesn't fool around with Li-Ion and other high energy batteries. These batteries can generate an intense fire that can't be put out by onboard systems. We have lost aircraft on the ground and in the air due to these batteries. Don't take a chance, follow the rules, it's for your safety and the safety of others.


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

Flamingtaco said:


> IATA doesn't fool around with Li-Ion and other high energy batteries. These batteries can generate an intense fire that can't be put out by onboard systems. We have lost aircraft on the ground and in the air due to these batteries. Don't take a chance, follow the rules, it's for your safety and the safety of others.
> 
> View attachment 1185018


Soooooo that's where my lost package went.........


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

Flamingtaco said:


> IATA doesn't fool around with Li-Ion and other high energy batteries. These batteries can generate an intense fire that can't be put out by onboard systems. We have lost aircraft on the ground and in the air due to these batteries. Don't take a chance, follow the rules, it's for your safety and the safety of others.
> 
> View attachment 1185018


that's pretty bad. Aren't laptop batteries Li-Ion?


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes, most laptop batteries are Li-Ion.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Flamingtaco said:


> IATA doesn't fool around with Li-Ion and other high energy batteries. These batteries can generate an intense fire that can't be put out by onboard systems. We have lost aircraft on the ground and in the air due to these batteries. Don't take a chance, follow the rules, it's for your safety and the safety of others.
> 
> View attachment 1185018


My fenix ld 20 AA flash light and my 2 Maco 150 AA bike lights make less light than 1 Urban 900, and weigh 6 times more.

I will be visiting ruins in Peten Guatemala. My little solar panel dont recharge AA batteries. Oh NO what to do.






then I checked the idea of ordering batteries

UPDATE 6-28-17: INTERNATIONAL CUSTOMERS ONLY. Due to the large amount of lost packages shipped to these countries, we are no longer able to ship to: Argentina, Australia, Belgium, Brazil, Chile, Cyprus, Estonia, France, Germany, Greece, Guatemala, Malaysia, Mexico, Netherlands, New Zealand, Philippines, Poland, Romania, Russia, South Africa, Switzerland, Turkey, and Ukraine. This list is not all-inclusive, and other countries may be added at the company's discretion. Contact Fenixlight Limited for details.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

AA's don't even make for good LED flashlights, let alone bike lights. Hell, I had to my cateye halogen lamp in '91, double the voltage, and triple the bulb wattage to get enough light to ride flat country roads at night.

Have you checked with your airline on bringing the lights? If they let you board with a laptop, should be no reason to not let you board with decent bike lights. Best bet would be a set that comes with a custom soft-side case. People feel comfortable with things that have a case with protective inserts.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

In the end, I put an older 500 lumen light on the bar and it was still there at the other end. 
Even five hundred lumens makes my AA flashlight look dim.

The Mexicans are strict about batteries. They want them in your checked bag and out of the device.


----------

